# "Thank You Buckeye Walnut Creek Farm"



## Coventry Lane Farm (Dec 17, 2006)

I want to *"Thank"* Getitia and Les Matheny from Buckeye Walnut Creek Farm for letting "Buckeye WCF Classical Story" become part of our shetland family here at Coventry Lane and we are looking forward in showing him at the 2007 Shetland shows and attending Shetland Congress. Story was the 2006 Classic Shetland Futurity Champion Weanling Stallion at Congress and we are thrilled that he is now in our barn.

Thanks for letting me share our excitement here and Happy Holidays from Coventry Lane Farm!


----------



## Leeana (Dec 17, 2006)

You and i really must have the same taist in horses LOL.

I nearly traded my car for that horse :lol:. You just bought that scotch label mare i was looking into and you bought Steel In Love from Denise who i was also nearly about to buy. Now im getting jelious!

Congrats ..i'll beat you to the next one though



: :lol:

:aktion033: :aktion033: :aktion033:


----------



## kaykay (Dec 18, 2006)

congrats!! we have his half brother jet and i got to watch jet and story show at the ohio world show. they are both amazing colts!


----------



## Mini Lover (Dec 18, 2006)

Congrats on your new boy! :aktion033:

He looks very nice and I love his colour.



:

Good Luck with him in the future.

-Nicole


----------



## SweetOpal (Dec 18, 2006)

WOW!! Now that is a Christmas Present. Someone must have been very good this year!!! Congrats, he is gorgous!! :aktion033:


----------



## Filipowicz Farm (Dec 18, 2006)

Congratulations on a beautiful colt. Wish you much fun and success with him. Have a wonderful Christmas.


----------



## Irish Hills Farm (Dec 18, 2006)

Congratulations on your new colt. :aktion033: Getitia & Les are super people.


----------



## Leeana (Dec 18, 2006)

Kay, Story is By King Lee and out of MAM Music Miss Melody. He is full brother to Buckeye WCF Classical Muzak.


----------



## Coventry Lane Farm (Dec 18, 2006)

Snowberry Farm located in Michigan has Storys full brother "Muzak" that is in the October's issue of the Journal inside cover. Story has a neck that is unreal, I don't have anyone in my barn with a neck that long, the photo's don't do him any justice at all. He is very handsome in person, more than the photo's that I have of him. Story is going to be a Christmas present for myself, I have been working my day job 7 days a week for quite awhile, even Thanksgiving Day and now I heard that we are also working on Christmas Eve and Christmas Day for a re-fueling nuclear site deadline to be met without getting any penalitys.

I have had my eye on him for a long time and thought I needed him in my barn and I am so excited that he is here now and my husband will be showing Steel. Steel is abit hotter for me to handle, Steel is just devilish and ornery and just stares a hole right thru you, just makes you wonder what is going thru that head of his at times.

I am very grateful to Getitia and Les, they are great people and would recommend them highly. We are looking forward in meeting people and making new friends at the Shetland shows as well, can you tell that we are excited?

Thank You for letting me share my new boy also, I really appreciate the congratulations and comments, hopefully we are done buying Shetlands for awhile, I am about out of room since foaling season starts at our place in April. LOL, but you never know when something just might catch you eye sometimes, these guys are just as bad as having miniatures, just can't have just one right?


----------



## hhpminis (Dec 18, 2006)

BIG BIG BIG Congratulations! He is beautiful!


----------



## Devon (Dec 18, 2006)

CONGRATS! He's beautiful!!! :new_shocked:



:


----------



## Steph (Dec 19, 2006)

: Congratulations! He is _very_ nice, I can see why you are so excited. Good luck next year with him!


----------



## Coventry Lane Farm (Dec 20, 2006)

Steph, weren't you at the Hookstown Pa show this summer? I think I remember seeing you there along with being at the NY Area One show in Horseheads? Just wondered....

I sure love my new boy, he is amazing...I just keep going out to the barn and gazing at him, my goodness he has such a tiny head and long....neck, I am very proud of being his owner and looking forward to showing him next year..thanks to Getitia, I can't thank her and Les enough, I will be looking down the road for another mare possibly ASPC/AMHR next, I need to find that money tree.. plus I am looking for a set of gently used roadster silks if anyone knows of any that they would like to sell theirs.....let me know.

Thanks everyone for the comments and looking forward in meeting you all next season as well!

Happy Holidays...


----------

